# Battery disposal



## spiv (27/3/17)

Hey everyone,

I've got a few batteries that need to be retired before they decide to retire themselves in a puff of smoke. 

Is there a responsible way to get rid of it? I don't want to throw them into the bin. 

Thanks!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (27/3/17)

I would guess wrap them in plastic and drop them off in the battery recycling bin at the local supermarket?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (28/3/17)

If I recall incredible connection has special recycling drop off for batteries

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (28/3/17)

Yip @spiv 

I have seen battery recycle bins at incredible connection and at Pick n Pay

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## spiv (28/3/17)

Thanks guys. I'll pop past this weekend to drop my batteries wrapped up so they can't short at all. 

Glad they make it so easy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (24/5/17)

Thanks Gents

Was just about to post the same question and a simple easy search brought me here! Good advice to share with all vapers because sooner or later we will all be faced with this problem.

Just one additional question, do the Western Cape P&pay's have the same service? never noticed it, where doe they hide it?. I'd prefer to stay away from Incredible Corruption, they are on the other side of the N1 ...

Regards


----------



## spiv (24/5/17)

To be honest, I've stopped using the batteries but haven't taken them in yet.

May need to keep them on me (wrapped up) until I find myself at a shopping centre.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

